# Ariana Grande: Appreciation Thread



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

And Ariana is also a talented scream queen! I'll miss her.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> *GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY THREAD *fg


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

See, she has range. She doesn't mind getting stabbed in the head for the right role. She is not above that. :hearteyes:

I'm going to record myself playing one of her songs and try to send it to her as fan-mail; just out of curiosity.

Or maybe not, maybe that's just too stalker-ish. I don't know. I don't know.

*sigh*


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I set all my alarm clock messages to say "You must go and get up, for Ariana, your queen" and I go "YES" I must.


She lingers in my dream, I wake up hoping to catch a sweet glimpse of her perfume, but yet always awake with it just out of my glance. I know one day, she will be mine. With her in my dreams, I know that I can accomplish whatever hurdle that may stand in my way. No other woman can compare.

It's like how I saw Bryan Adams and it was like he was looking at me and going "You can do it, I know you can. _SUMMER OF 69"_

Or I think my punk clothes really scare the 1% and some of them feel really guilty. But I'm not punk, only a little. I'm punk on the inside, mostly. The punk in me will never die.



Oh Ariana, so beautiful.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

But seriously, I really think it was Bryan Adams. 

He was staring at me for some reason. I don't know why. Everyone thinks I'm weird. Everywhere I go it's like "That guy is weird" everyone thinks I'm weird. It's funny in a weird way. 

It's like a curse. Perpetual aloneness. Buying guitar effects soon, so I can play more experimental music.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I think she is trying to channel David Lynch and Marilyn Manson here, and just in generally be creepy.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I forgot this one


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm so tired and I want to go to bed, but then I think "what about Ariana" and I realize that I suppose if I want to have any chance at making my dream come true; I must push my self even harder. 



my body is sore, but the love inside never dies.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Arian Grande


What does she think about at night?

before she closes her eyes to go to sleep


what fills her deepest dreams, fantasies and desires?

If only somehow she knew who I was



and I knew what it was like to be in her warmth.


*sigh*


Ariana. 


Ariana Grande.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

‘Dangerous Woman’: 5 Things To Know About Ariana Grande’s Long-Awaited Album
Ariana Grande New Album ‘Dangerous Woman’ — Find Out Release Date & More - Hollywood Life


:blushed::blushed::blushed:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Why

do so many young people feel the new to somehow prove to everybody how "bad" they are? it's like being "bad" (whatever that is, some weird puritan fascination; as if life is that black and white) 

Or is it a part of being an adult? allowing yourself to do whatever you want? I guess the sense of "freedom" is really exciting to some people. "omg, i am so free now, i am an adult"


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm going to buy an Ariana Grande poster and put it on my wall.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

If people can become famous through youtube; then they can find true love through it, too 

"*help me Youtube, get a million subscriptions and backstages passes so that I can meet Ariana Grande in person and ask her out on a date. Please*."


----------



## Corinna (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, she's pretty/beautiful and knows how to sing. 

But after seeing that donut-licking video... all respect was gone.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Corinna said:


> Yeah, she's pretty/beautiful and knows how to sing.
> 
> But after seeing that donut-licking video... all respect was gone.


Why? it was cute. She probably wasn't thinking and just felt like licking a donut.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 9, 2016)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Why? it was cute. She probably wasn't thinking and just felt like licking a donut.


There's nothing I can say cuz if you're an INFP lost in Arianaland, there's no turning back. :th_sad:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Corinna said:


> There's nothing I can say cuz if you're an INFP lost in Arianaland, there's no turning back. :th_sad:


I just don't think that's a big deal, really. People are so uptight.

RULES, SAMENESS, FOLLOW IN THE SAME LINE, ALWAYS DO THE RIGHT THING. Blah, just shoot me. She licked a donut, who cares. And I'm not lost in "Arianaland" or anything like that at all, what are you talking about? not enough people liker music.

But she is the prettiest popstar/celebrity I have ever seen. Not that it matters any.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Infinite cuteness in gif form:









taking a pose before she talks because she's smart


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

All respect was gone after I saw these pictures:










I just not appreciate my art being used without my consent (and what makes it worse is that I give consent easily - you just have to ask me)


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

SoulScream said:


> All respect was gone after I saw these pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked:

You are God?


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> :shocked:
> 
> You are God?


No.
I find the idea of god silly :}


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

SoulScream said:


> No.
> I find the idea of god silly :}


Then why does Ariana exist!!!!???


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Then why does Ariana exist!!!!???


Ask grandpa Darwin


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't get this thing

Is this just sexually suggestive, or are women just expressing themselves when they do this? like, do they just randomly like to sit on chairs and stick their legs way up in the air? ha ha ha ha ha. 
It's like "You have......my permission to worship me *sticks up leg*"


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Problem with Ariana Grande is that her real/actual photo's are ugly when she doesn't use ten boxes of make-up on her face.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Lakigigar said:


> Problem with Ariana Grande is that her real/actual photo's are ugly when she doesn't use ten boxes of make-up on her face.


I think she looks more beautiful natural actually, and wish she didn't suntan, bleach her hair and wear so much make up/starve herself : (


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Ah you interpreteded it that way. I was thinking in the way that she wouldn't be that beautiful as other girls without make-up (thinking that others are also beautiful) and you were thinking in a way that she would be more beautiful without make-up and that it would the same with others. Well, i agree. 

It is just really hard to know how someone looks like when you don't see how she really is, and only see people when they are at their best. It's hard for me to judge with that kind of information, so i prefer not to give a judge on how beautiful she is (with and without make-up).


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

She looked prettier when she weighed more


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not pathetic.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, I think I totally will see her live if I get a chance and ask for her autograph. Just because...I'm a loser :sad:

Oh no wait, I've been surrounded by young teenage girls, and that would be weird. I'd look like a sex offender. And just creepy.

*sigh*


Forever, we must be a part. 

Sometimes, suicide seems like a good option.


----------

